# WSM Rib Hangers



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking at the Lavalock 18.5”, 8 rack rib hanger for the 18.5” WSM Smoker.

Any thoughts or opinions on this? Any better options?

I typically host 3-5 neighborhood bbq’s a year and my ribs have become very desireable!


LavaLock Rib Hanger for WSM WeberSmokey Mountain - Stainless Steel Meat Hanging System with Rib 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2021)

Can't  help ya with the rib hangers but glad to hear of your success with ribs! I remember when they were giving you issues.  That's the greatest thing about this forum... all that we learn, I know I have anyways!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 8, 2021)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I typically host 3-5 neighborhood bbq’s a year and my ribs have become very desireable!



I don't know anything about the rib hangers but are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?   Having seen some of the stuff you've turned out it may be worth moving to get an invite.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm with 

 tx smoker
.....Hows the housing market in your 'hood?    
Jim


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I don't know anything about the rib hangers but are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?   Having seen some of the stuff you've turned out it may be worth moving to get an invite.
> 
> Robert



yes a few! $350K and up!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 8, 2021)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Looking at the Lavalock 18.5”, 8 rack rib hanger for the 18.5” WSM Smoker.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on this? Any better options?
> 
> ...


I have one. I made my own. Even the stainless steel meat hooks. It works great! Worth it! Just gotta really watch how long you keep that meat hanging, sometimes the meat can get so tender the meat hooks will rip out causing the meat to fall into the fire! Ask me how I know!! Ha ha! I always now keep the lower food grate in. And of course water pan out. Here are some pics:


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 8, 2021)

HANG’ EM HIGH RIBS
					

I like to keep things simple. Started with a rack of spare ribs. Left the membrane ON.  Cut the spare rib in half. SPOG. That’s it. Spritzed with a mixer of apple cider vinegar and apple juice ever hour. Last 1.5 hr. Mopped with a store bought bbq sauce with a  candied jalapeños syrup added...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2021)

I have it for the 14.5" WSM.I should say _had_ as I have not been able to find it for several years!And with the MES getting the most use these days I haven't really missed it.

I had no issues when I used it,quality product.And the price was right.

Still had to cut full racks in half to fit comfortably in the 14.5.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2021)

Am I missing something, but is the advantage of the hangers to give you more space, so you can smoke more racks of ribs. But my question is do they cook evenly with one end close to the fire & the other end up at the top? I’m just trying to get educated, so be nice!
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 8, 2021)

I use rib racks in my 22.5" WSM when doing a bunch, but the 22 has more room than the 18.5.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Am I missing something, but is the advantage of the hangers to give you more space, so you can smoke more racks of ribs. But my question is do they cook evenly with one end close to the fire & the other end up at the top? I’m just trying to get educated, so be nice!
> Al


That’s why I cut em in half.  They cooked perfectly even. I think a full rack of ribs, uncut would cook uneven.  I don’t know though. Never tried a full rack.
What I use the hanging rack the most is for chicken. I cut up multiple fryers and hang em. Works awesome.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I use rib racks in my 22.5" WSM when doing a bunch


thats what I used in my SM, Weber rib rack


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought the rib hanger I initially linked. Seemed to get good reviews.

Thanks all.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 18, 2021)

Pretty nice rib hanger that showed up today.


----------



## forktender (Aug 18, 2021)

Personally I would order eight more meat hooks.
So you can daisy chain two hooks onto each rack of ribs.
So you would never have to worry about losing a rack to the fire. I learned the hard way, and it was a total bummer when you have people waiting for some ribs.
Hook the first hook down two  bones then the next hook below the third or fourth bone down and around the top hook. They don't cost much on amazon, just do it!!!

I love your screen name.

Dan


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 18, 2021)

forktender said:


> Personally I would order eight more meat hooks.
> So you can daisy chain two hooks onto each rack of ribs.
> So you would never have to worry about losing a rack to the fire. I learned the hard way, and it was a total bummer when you have people waiting for some ribs.
> Hook the first hook down two  bones then the next hook below the third or fourth bone down and around the top hook. They don't cost much on amazon, just do it!!!
> ...



Pics?  I'm interested in this technique, and you seem to have good pointers here.


----------



## forktender (Aug 18, 2021)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Pics?  I'm interested in this technique, and you seem to have good pointers here.


This vid'o is a little hard to watch, so you can fast forward to the 2:50 min. mark and you can see what I am talking about. It's really easy to do, and it's super cheap insurance. Nothing worse than taking your top off and finding your ribs in your charcoal basket. I just reread this before I pressed post reply, and the way it reads is pretty damn funny....I'm going to leave it.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 19, 2021)

forktender said:


> Personally I would order eight more meat hooks.
> So you can daisy chain two hooks onto each rack of ribs.
> So you would never have to worry about losing a rack to the fire. I learned the hard way, and it was a total bummer when you have people waiting for some ribs.
> Hook the first hook down two  bones then the next hook below the third or fourth bone down and around the top hook. They don't cost much on amazon, just do it!!!
> ...



I had a better idea of drilling a small hole through the 2nd bone and threading the hook through there.

i also keep my water pan in there w/out water.


----------



## forktender (Aug 20, 2021)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I had a better idea of drilling a small hole through the 2nd bone and threading the hook through there.
> 
> i also keep my water pan in there w/out water.


I don't know, doubling up hooks is pretty damn easy and quick. Then there's this, I  don't do drills and BBQ together, that's just me.
I stick with the K.I.S.S. method more often than not.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> I don't know, doubling up hooks is pretty damn easy and quick. Then there's this, I  don't do drills and BBQ together, that's just me.
> I stick with the K.I.S.S. method more often than not.



exposing a small piece of bone and slowly drilling a hole isnt a big deal. Rinse after you’re done so there’s no bone fragments. Much adieu about nothing.


----------

